# Storm Check-in!



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

I was thinking it might be good to start a new thread for those affected by this severe weather.

Please check in and keep us updated.
You all know we are going to worry about you otherwise!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Bright sunny day in NW IL.

I am worried about our fiber friends on the east coast though. Sounds like the winds are slamming into the Carolinas pretty hard.


----------



## Falls-Acre (May 13, 2009)

so far okay here. Winds and rains started late last night. My mother made it home safely, though there is bad flooding everywhere down there at the beach cities.


----------



## rileyjo (Feb 14, 2005)

Dead calm here but the weather is supposed to get very silly tonight.

Yarn is a prep, just like water and batteries.....


----------



## PKBoo (Apr 10, 2008)

I'm here - checking in during my lunch break! We still have power, but the winds have kicked up. Some people in surrounding areas have already lost their power. I'm expecting it to happen anytime now - it's just a matter of time... :bored:

They are not calling for quite as much rain now, so that's good news (if it happens like they are saying). :rainprf:

We're ready, and I've got some stranded knitting on the needles woohoo - thanks for the push WIHH! Will post pics when I can. 

Will check in later today. I'm still working, until the power goes out :yuck:


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

Starting to get bad here but the worst is yet to come. Tonight into tomorrow morning it's going to be really bad. It's windy here and rainy and I have to check on the chickens. Their house leaks, so I'm really worried. We have already lost power a few times but it came back on. I will update you as I can.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Thank you GAM for starting this, we DO need it. You are right!

Last report I heard about an hour ago was that the west side of the storm is supposed to be the worst. Ohio and Michigan will most likely feel the effects, winds and such. It's windy as heck here, has been for the last few days, wind warnings out and they are talking about gusts of 50-60 mph tomorrow. I know at the airport, Monday is usually our busiest day but today was absolutely dead. One of our business travelers said he was good heading west but that the connections were over booked by like 37 people, everyone is being rerouted. I don't expect it to be much better tomorrow.

My niece and her family live in Conn. and have things battened down and are holding tight. Things aren't looking good for NJ and north of there. The report I heard also said that this storm is doing exactly what all the computer models predicted.

Stay safe and do NOT go outside if you don't absolutely have to. Debris is a huge danger


----------



## Pigeon Lady (Apr 4, 2004)

Yes, thank you for starting this thread. Looking at the map earlier today, the vast area affected by the storm is just incredible. All the way up through northern Canada.

Woodpecker, don't worry too much about your chickens. They're usually pretty tough. I don't think the leaky roof will be too much a hardship for them. At least they're protected from the wind. 

All ok here. Just windy with blowing sleet and snow.


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

I'm on the Eastern Shore of MD and things are very windy and rainy here, and I guess it's going to get a little worse still. Still have power. :happy2: (knock on wood) DH is at work...he's an essential employee and unfortunately has to work while the rest of us are hunkered down at home. I'm going to go work on the sweater I've been putting off. I stopped at a tricky step and I keep thinking if I avoid it it'll knit itself, but that hasn't been working.  

Hope everyone else in Sandy's path is safe and comfortable!


----------



## PKBoo (Apr 10, 2008)

We still have power unbelievably! I've lit a few candles now just in case (I hate that complete total 'surprise' darkness!)

The creek keeps rising. I know all the critters are safe, but I hate to think of them out in this stuff. They all have shelter, so that's good. 

The winds are now horrendous scary sounding...

I've taken pictures of the 'sheepaca' in the run-in shed from our bathroom window throughout the day. They keep changing positions. I'm going to post a series on my blog haha. They're like little kids that keep checking the windows, "Can I go out to play yet?"


yarma by BooPK, on Flickr


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

Hang on tight! DD and her DH are in College Station. Their classes were cancelled today. They have their flashlights and cooked up food for a week for themselves. Hope it's over soon.


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

PKBoo said:


> We still have power unbelievably! I've lit a few candles now just in case (I hate that complete total 'surprise' darkness!)


I did that too! And I'm keeping a small flashlight in my pocket. Not that I'm scared of the dark, but I have a vivid imagination and I don't want the monsters to get me. :happy2:


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Praying for all in the path of this storm. Goodness...


----------



## menagerie momma (Sep 29, 2008)

The wind is howling in a rage, and it's raining but nothing serious as yet. My friends about a half mile away lost power due to a blown transformer, but we are still fine here. I hear Pittsburgh is getting hit very hard, I hope everyone that way is safe and warm. Prayers for everyone buffetted by the storm!


----------



## Falls-Acre (May 13, 2009)

The wind is getting fierce, but still not nearly as bad as the wind storm we had in the summer. It managed to actually blow my (metal...HEAVY) glider around several feet. I was actually kind of impressed! LOL Not much precipitation, but I think I have an idea why... it's freaking COLD!!! Good grief With the wind chill it's in the negative temps right now. Feels like January here! So my theory... it's too cold to precipitate at the moment! Brrr, brrr, brrr. Now I'm really wishing I had time to make that afghan and shawl for myself... could use a hat... kids could use little bootie-socks... if we lose power to this storm, at least I'll have time to work on those. 

I heard that winds in New York were getting up to around 90 mph. Everyone stay safe!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

How did everyone do over night?

We are being blown around pretty good here but nothing like out east. some flights cancelled.


----------



## dawnpacz (May 1, 2005)

Last night the wind sounded like a train coming real close to the house. We only have lost our phones, still have electric. Have to navigate my way to work this morning. Hope everyone is well.


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

The pictures are heartbreaking. Hugs to all of you in the storm's path. Some of you may not be able to read this right now, but I hope you'll see our concern later.


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

All's well here. Never lost power! I am seeing some pics coming out of NYC and it's not looking good at all.


----------



## pyrobear (Nov 10, 2006)

here in NE Ohio its ben rainnin stedy sense saterday around noonish and the wind did not pick up till monday around 3pm 
and just about all the schools are closed today
we still have power and phones 
lake Eries waves where up to 10 - 25 feet

but alls good here for now


----------



## PKBoo (Apr 10, 2008)

We're fine here in Lancaster county. Lost power last night. Creek is receding and we didn't lose our fence. 

Water in the lower basement and sump pump isn't working but nothing of significance is down there. We were spared a lot of the worst. Prayers for all those affected. 

Have to save my phone battery. Be safe everyone!


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Yeah. I keep checking this thread, thinking of those that can't check in.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

WP hasn't posted since before the storm.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Is there anyone else we haven't heard from since the storm hit?


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

I have woodpecker's address, but sending snail mail won't help much as USPS is probably messed up by Sandy.

Will keep P.U.S.H.ing


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Any news from Woodpecker yet?
Hope everyone is ok. I know we get remnents of hurricanes, and have been without power a few times. It's a pain!


----------



## Pigeon Lady (Apr 4, 2004)

From a quick search on Long Island and Sandy, it looks like many people are still without power there. Fallen trees everywhere.

Sure hope she's ok.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I thought she was Rhode Island. Nope, you're right Long Island.


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

I'm ok we finally got power! The first thing I did was hop on here to let you know. I was without power since Monday. Sandy hit us really hard, lots of trees down and high water levels. If that's not enough everyone has no gas! Thank you for thinking of me, I knew you were worried.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

So glad to hear you are alright. How did your chickens do?


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

Marchwind said:


> So glad to hear you are alright. How did your chickens do?


.

They did great! They are molting but the took the high winds like champs. We didn't get much rain thank God. I'm really proud of them, they are 1 1/2 old and they have been through Tropical Storm Irene and Hurricane Sandy. Praise God he kept them safe for me.


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

I am going to take some pics and will show you what Sandy left us later today.


----------



## PKBoo (Apr 10, 2008)

So glad you are ok woodpecker! We've all been so worried, and were hoping it was just lack of power that kept you from us. Phew!


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

SO glad you are ok !!!! Praising the Lord !


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

Pics of boats washed ashore!


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

How disheartening. Do you know from where it came? Or to whom it belongs?


----------



## Pigeon Lady (Apr 4, 2004)

Wonderful to see you posting, and to know that you're safe and sound! Glad your chickens came through ok. 

How are you feeling health-wise?

Pauline


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

weever said:


> How disheartening. Do you know from where it came? Or to whom it belongs?


They came from the big creek that goes out into the bay that connects to the Long Island Sound, I live on a peninsula. I have know idea who they belong to but since I am sure they are registered somewhere, they will likely be claimed. They would be registered either with the town or the local marina because they put out the bouys for the boats. Were a small town, what else can I say.


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

Pigeon Lady said:


> Wonderful to see you posting, and to know that you're safe and sound! Glad your chickens came through ok.
> 
> How are you feeling health-wise?
> 
> Pauline


Sore but other than that I'm not too bad. The worst part is the incision under my arm, that's the one that hurts the most. I'm having trouble bending down and lifting things, so I'm trying to take it easy.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Thanks to Sandy and being without power for 110 hours, I finally finished my KAL socks from last year.


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

Wind in Her Hair said:


> Tommyice- thats just like you - alwys looking on the "sunny side" of things!!! So glad you have checked in
> 
> 
> and Woodpecker - mercy- you had us worried. So glad you have weathered yet another storm!


I know, I was worried because I couldn't post. Thank God it's over!


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Way to go Tommyice! Make some lemonaid outta those lemons! :happy2:
Wonderful to check in and see good news - that ya'll are ok.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Thank gals. I learned early that there are always worse things in life. Someone else always has more on their shoulders. I had to just think about those poor folks on Staten Island or in Hoboken. No one thought those two areas would be in danger of "tsunami" style surges, but they were. 

I'm not going to lie, I was beginning to get real cranky. Mostly 'cause I was trapped in the house with my 77 year old father telling me all his childhood and Navy "roughing it" and hurricane stories.LOL And they were talking like we wouldn't be getting power back until after Nov. 11. And it was beginning to get cold and we had no heat (story about the woodstove in the living room will be in the post on Singletree that Tambo asked for--she wants to know how my preps worked and what didn't and where my holes are. Hopefully I'll get that tomorrow) Pleasant surprise at 10:30 this morning when the clock on the stove starting "winking" at me.

Woodpecker I can't imagine what it was like out there on the island. Are you on the North or South Shore?

Of course we have another N'oreaster headed towards us next week and I need a new "OMG the power's out emergency knitting project." I'm thinking gloves to go with the beret I knit last year.


----------

